# Saw VI (yea I know)



## Nick1 (Jul 9, 2009)

So Im crusin Netflix and I came across this.....


View attachment 11340



In 2009
The evidence has been destroyed, the truth buried with the dead. And now, Detective Mark Hoffman (Costas Mandylor) has emerged as the heir to serial killer Jigsaw's bloody legacy. With the FBI closing in, Hoffman must set into motion one last grisly game. And in the end, Jigsaw's grand scheme will finally be revealed. Five-time Saw editor Kevin Greutert helms this shocking installment of the horror franchise.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 9, 2009)

I loved the first 3 saw movies I've seen but I'm still trying to understand how you could possibly make a 4th with damn near everyone being dead at the end of the 3rd.

and better yet how the hell they manage a fifth...

a sixth?

dear lord.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 10, 2009)

this is out already? wasn't part 5 just in theaters less than a year ago?


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 10, 2009)

6 is to be out sometime this year.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2009)

...and then he woke up and it was all a dream.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 10, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> ...and then he woke up and it was all a dream.



Movies/TV _still_ use that dude, it's fucking ridiculous!


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 10, 2009)

Direct to DVD?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Movies/TV _still_ use that dude, it's fucking ridiculous!



Lol you know it. I just think they are taking the piss now, they plan on doing a 7th and 8th film of this one does well. How can you add any more to the story?


----------



## synrgy (Jul 10, 2009)

There is no story. I mean, they pretend there's one, but there isn't.

Plot = torture porn, rinse, repeat.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jul 10, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Direct to DVD?


 
Nah it'll hit theaters at the end of October like the other 5. It'll hit dvd in January. Also the Saw game come out end of October as well.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jul 11, 2009)

I've yet to make sense of the clusterfuck that was part 4 and haven't even seen part 5 yet. Which is sad since I own the dvd. I guess part 3 pretty much turned me off and part 4 made me think they should quit while before the completly ruin the series. At the end of the day money talks and I was shocked to read that part five did 80 million, a flop by most standards, but pretty fucking solid for a horror flick. Especially one being drawn out simply to mak money. Seriously, the plot in the first two was fucking genious. But that last few have just been lame.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 11, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> Nah it'll hit theaters at the end of October like the other 5. It'll hit dvd in January. Also the Saw game come out end of October as well.


 A game? What do you do? Run away from Saw?


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting on Hostel 3


----------



## synrgy (Jul 11, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> I'm still waiting on Hostel 3


 
First one was halfway decent the first time I saw it, but had no replay value at all. The 2nd time was like "Wait, why did I like this the first time?"...

Second one was fucking retarded. The chick from 'Welcome to the Dollhouse'? _Really?!_


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jul 11, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> A game? What do you do? Run away from Saw?


 
You play as Danny Glovers character from the first Saw as well as others. It takes place between the first and second films.

According to wiki this is the gameplay...
_Saw_ will run on the Unreal Engine 3 engine as licensed by Epic Games.[7] The game will be played entirely through the third person perspective. Throughout the game, the player is expected to make use of a number of weapons to interact with obstacles and fend off attacking characters. _Dread central_ reveals that _Saw_ will in fact have an online multiplayer component because, "working together will help you survive the _game_". The extent of the multiplayer has yet to be revealed except that it will be online through Xbox Live and Playstation Network.[6]
The player will assume control of several characters throughout the game.[3] There will also be 'fuse boxes' that the player may interact with to progress through the game. The player will have the ability to search for clues and items that can help out in puzzles. Searching abilities include looting bodies, nightstands, toilets, and other objects. Commenting on the game, Konami representatives stated that, "Everything is a test. Everything is a clue".[4]
Gameplay footage was released by Gamespot of the game's opening where Detective Tapp first awakens in the asylum with the Jaw Splitter trap on. After a video message from Billy about how Tapp has wasted his life and others in his pursuit to catch Jigsaw, Tapp breaks out of his bonds and actual gameplay begins. The demonstrator, in an effort to show that _Saw_ will not just be a collection of "Minigames", showed that in order to escape from Tapp's trap, the player must rotate the analog sticks properly while pressing a button indicated by a light on the trap itself.
From there, the demo took Tapp through the Jaw trap until he pulls it off his head, before it activates on the ground. Tapp then moves to an, "Environmental Trap", where the player must position the camera correctly and look into a mirror just right to see the combination to a bathroom stall near where Tapp woke. Tapp inputs the combination and discovers a toilet full of used syringes where he must reach in and grab the key to escape the bathroom before a "pain" meter fills up. From there, Tapp retrieves the key and exits the bathroom. The demo concludes with a glimpse of the asylum and a shotgun trap similar to the one that killed Tapp's former partner, Steven Sing.


----------



## MTech (Jul 11, 2009)

This really shouldn't be a surprise as it was posted EVERYWHERE that Tobin Bell signed a contract to do 5 sequels. 

Release: 23 October 2009 (USA) Saw VI (2009)


----------



## sami (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw I: great
Saw II: meh
Saw III: wtf
Saw IV: was alright. You HAVE to watch parts 2 and 3 because it talks about the characters from those movies.
Saw V: didn't see it
Saw VI: don't plan on seeing it.

They should've stopped after making the first one. I know that Tobin signed to do a lot of sequels, but this is clearly a good example of "quantity vs quality."


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 14, 2009)

This should be the last one, cause the series is


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 15, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> At the end of the day money talks and I was shocked to read that part five did 80 million, a flop by most standards, but pretty fucking solid for a horror flick.


 
That's exactly it really. The films are made on a very low budget, so they don't have to make that much to still be making a pretty big profit. So as long as they make money they'll still make them. Not too disimilar to Big Brother on TV.

Personally I think all the films are rubbish, and become increasingly more so as the series goes on. Only the first two have reasonably clever twists at the end, but the main fault with Saw 2 (and to some extent the rest of the series) is that they clearly want Jigsaw to be some sort of Hannibal Lecter character but aren't clever enough to write a character like that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 15, 2009)

sami said:


> Saw I: great
> Saw II: meh
> Saw III: wtf
> Saw IV: was alright. You HAVE to watch parts 2 and 3 because it talks about the characters from those movies.
> ...







sami said:


> *They should've stopped after making the first one.*


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been a fan of the films. I thought they have tied everything in pretty nicely. The fact that Saw 3 and Saw 4 took place at the same time was pretty intense. Saw 5 was a little disappointing but maybe seeing this new one it will make 5 better.


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 16, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Second one was fucking retarded. The chick from 'Welcome to the Dollhouse'? _Really?!_




oh come on, she had the best scene in the whole movie, Liz Bathory FTW


----------



## Excalibur (Jul 16, 2009)

Tobin Bell's talent is wasted on the new SAW's.


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 16, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Tobin Bell's talent is wasted on the new SAW's.



Yeh he is actually a really good actor, it's a shame he doesn't seem to have been in much else. He was in an episode of The Sopranos and was very good in that.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 18, 2009)

The Saw series epitomizes what I hate about Horror.

When the first film came out, it was terrific, a great little low budget flick with some great ideas, wonderful scenes and certainly influenced by Argento. But it's success just spewed off so many very, very painfully bad sequels. I actually sat down and watched them all back to back one weekend in a fit of despair, and it just went from bad to worse to unbelievably stinking awful. Convoluted nonsense twists, and ever so many 'inventive' deaths that were beyond ridiculous after the first film.

It's the same thing that happened in the 80's. An absolutely brilliant Horror film would come out, it would be successful, and the studio would churn out disastrous sequels without the involvement of the original director. Halloween, A Nightmare on Elm Street, Friday the 13th and so on, all fell victim to the shoddy sequel curse, and there's only been a few moments scattered between them that were entertaining.

The frightful thing about Saw is that there isn't just going to be 6. There's going to be one of these tiresome, garbage, expletive exhausting pieces of shit every single year until they've wrung every drop they can from it. Number 7 has already started: BD Horror News - Work Begins on Seventh 'Saw' Film

I just wish this crap series would go away... Please, go away. We don't want more Saw films.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd recommend this instead of whatever latest Saw there is:



Watched it a couple of weeks ago, then watched it again a few days later, and it's still left me thinking "my god..."

A more downright chilling, brutal, bleak, unnerving, upsetting, absolutely terrifying and shocking horror film I have not seen since Audition. Ok, not as good as Audition, but still a staggering piece of very dark and very human horror. Did I mention utterly chilling? Freaked me out for days after watching it.


----------



## lefty robb (Jul 18, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> I'd recommend this instead of whatever latest Saw there is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks tight, I hope its either Dubbed or subtitled? I'm not a big fan of Audition, I found it to be very boring except for the last 20 min or so.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 18, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> That looks tight, I hope its either Dubbed or subtitled?



It's subtitled. 



lefty robb said:


> I'm not a big fan of Audition, I found it to be very boring except for the last 20 min or so.



Audition is quite a deep piece of work. I've probably watched it maybe 6 or 7 times, each time discovering something new, or coming from it with a new insight, and I think it's never boring. There's an incredible amount of symbolism at work, right throughout the film, and so many different themes to be derived from it. I love it.


----------



## thebhef (Jul 18, 2009)

Dresden Codak Archive 42 Essential 3rd Act Twists

Also, haven't seen one of these since 2, and have no desire to.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

I've seen Audition and I didn't find it disturbing at all.

the most disturbing film I've ever seen is Hannibal.


----------



## liquidcow (Jul 19, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> I'd recommend this instead of whatever latest Saw there is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw Martyrs a little while ago after seeing Mark Kermode's blog about it. It was a very strange and interesting film... I am still not sure what I really think of it but it is at least a horror film that seems to be about something, rather than all the Saw/Hostel films that pretend to be about something.

Personally I really liked Audition, although I wish I had known less about it before seeing it. People say it's boring but Takashi Miike is a bit of a prankster with his films so I think that was sort of the point in that it was supposed to appear to be an entirely different kind of film until about halfway through.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 19, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I saw Martyrs a little while ago after seeing Mark Kermode's blog about it. It was a very strange and interesting film... I am still not sure what I really think of it but it is at least a horror film that seems to be about something, rather than all the Saw/Hostel films that pretend to be about something.



To be honest, I wouldn't lump Hostel in with Saw. I really enjoyed the first film, the second one had it's moments too, but while I think Eli Roth's explanations for it are a load of rubbish, like it's a commentary on extreme consumerism, I do think he's a decent director. There's a real sense of tension in Hostel, like the scene where the 2 guys are chasing someone they think is their missing friend through the streets, and there's a very dark sense of humor running through the film as well.

The real problem is, all the sequels and cash-ins. The Saw sequels don't even pretend to be about anything, it's just one big cash cow they're milking. I remember reading some press release junket about one of the Saw films, and the gist of it went "More elaborate traps, more inventive deaths!" and that really sums up what the films are about, the writers thinking up crazier and more ridiculous ways to kill off their characters. There's no other pretext to it, aside from trotting out the same old garbage because it'll make a profit.

It's the same with Final Destination, which I enjoyed. It was fun, and a different take on the whole slasher fare, but the sequels, like the Saw films, just because a repeated motif of killing off an inconsequential cast of characters in the most silly and elaborate ways for no reason other than making money. Now we've got a fourth film in the series coming this year: The Final Destination (2009) The first Saw and the first Hostel were good films. It's everything else they've spawned in the wake of their success that are utter abominations of films, all the sequels, and all the shameless copies like Captivity (Don't ever watch it, believe me, it's one of the very worst films I've ever seen in my life) and Turistas. It's the same thing that happened with Scream. Great film, it was something very different at the time, but then came the avalanche of garbage cash-ins:

I Know What You Did Last Summer (1997)
Urban Legend (1998)
Valentine (2001)
Cherry Falls (2000)

And oh yeah... Scream 4 (2010) 

Sorry about the rant, this kinda crap always brings it out in me. It's what has been plaguing the Horror genre for decades, it's a bad signal to noise ratio if you will, it seems like you can't have a successful Horror film without all the garbage cash-ins and sequels wanting a piece of the action. I am a big fan of horror, and this kind of phenomenon just really gets on my nerves.


----------



## CypherKnight (Jul 22, 2009)

synrgy said:


> There is no story. I mean, they pretend there's one, but there isn't.
> 
> Plot = torture porn, rinse, repeat.



You forgot blood, gore, and murder. Oh, and lots and lots of murder. I stop watching these films after the third. I glad that I did.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I just saw Saw 6 last night and I really enjoyed it. It was never boring. They kept you entertained the whole time. And of course it was a mind fuck at the end. But Id have to say that # 1 and # 6 are my favorites.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Oh yea and after searching IMDB I found this.....


SAW VII 

Saw VII (2010)

Oh yea!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

saw went downhill really fast for me... i don't remember what the last one i saw was... i think it was four (was that the one where they threw the heroine addict chick into that big pit of hypodermic needles?)... and that one was absolutely terrible. i didn't think they were too bad before that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 29, 2009)

They said they'll keep making them as long as they make money. Saw 8 is on the cards if VI and VII do well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> They said they'll keep making them as long as they make money. Saw 8 is on the cards if VI and VII do well.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've seen Audition and I didn't find it disturbing at all.
> 
> the most disturbing film I've ever seen is Hannibal.



Agreed on Audition. A little weird/creepy, but it didn't get under my skin.

The film that's most 'disturbed' me that quickly comes to mind is Requiem For a Dream.

Back on topic -- a friend dragged me out to this piece of shit movie (Saw VI) last Sunday. It sucked donkey balls. The torture porn wasn't even worthy of a torture porn movie. How do you fail in the sub-genre you practically_ created_? I don't get it!

Don't waste your time, is my advice.


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 29, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Agreed on Audition. A little weird/creepy, but it didn't get under my skin.
> 
> The film that's most 'disturbed' me that quickly comes to mind is Requiem For a Dream.
> 
> ...



To each their own I guess  I kinda liked it. Ill see Saw 26 if they make it. I like the Saw movies. Yeah sure its getting kinda 
and I didnt like all of them. The first one is still my favorite. But as long as they keep making them Ill keep going to see them.


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 30, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> They said they'll keep making them as long as they make money. Saw 8 is on the cards if VI and VII do well.



The only sad part about that: they _will_ do well.


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 30, 2009)

6 saw films were their plan to bring a close to the jigsaw story

when this come out on dvd i will watch 4, 5 and 6 finally, till then i won't waste my time in theatres with it


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 30, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> The only sad part about that: they _will_ do well.



People will get bored of them eventually. Theres only so much they can squeeze out of the franchise.

The most disturbing film I've seen is The Hills Have Eyes (Remake). Some scenes in that film took it a bit too far  Hostel was pretty wrong too.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 1, 2009)

Karl Hungus said:


> I just wish this crap series would go away... Please, go away. We don't want more Saw films.


 
The numbers disagree. The Budget in parenthesis.

Saw-$102,917,772 ($1,200,000)
Saw II- $152,925,093 ($4,000,000)
Saw III- $164,874,275 ($10,000,000)
Saw IV- $139,352,633 ($10,000,000)
Saw V- $137,750,306 ($10,800,000)

I really just don't get the hate for these movies. I find them entertaining, and I don't see them as pieces of genius. They're horror films for Christ sake. If you don't like them, don't watch them. It really is that fucking simple.



Excalibur said:


> Tobin Bell's talent is wasted on the new SAW's.



 And exactly what was he doing before Saw? Please enlighten me. I'm sure his uncredited role in Tootsie was riveting, and I'm sure he provided acting brilliance in every lame 90's TV show he appeared on for one show. If he wasn't participating in flashbacks in the new Saw films, he'd probably be appearing in another Boogeyman sequel, and let's be honest, that's much more degrading.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2009)

Saw VII will be in 3D apparently.


----------

